# What caught your eye this year?



## quietaustralian (Dec 7, 2012)

About this time last year I started a thread "What caught my eye this year" http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23629

I missed a huge number of posts this year and lost the favourites I had saved early in the year due to my hard drive dying.

There was some talk of a yearly Best of Slippertalk  but I think the idea died.

So, I invite you to tell us *What Caught Your Eye in 2012*
Would be great if you could link to the plant/plants that caught your eye.

Regards, Mick


----------



## Amadeus (Dec 7, 2012)

Well this isn't from this past year (it's from 2009) but I first came across it this year so I hope that counts.

Drorchid's Gemstone's Randschild






From this thread: Link

Also, Paph. Maria and Paph. Franz caught my eye and these are from this year (Link)


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 7, 2012)

Amadeus said:


> Well this isn't from this past year (it's from 2009) but I first came across it this year so I hope that counts.
> 
> Drorchid's Gemstone's Randschild
> 
> Also, Paph. Maria and Paph. Franz caught my eye and these are from this year (Link)



I didn't see any of those, all stunning!


----------



## billc (Dec 8, 2012)

While's it is not a slipper, this one made my jaw drop.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27697

Bill


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 8, 2012)

I agree, both are very nice. Gemstone's Randschild has awesome color and the size of the brassia is incredible.

This is a very recent post but I like it. I can't wait to see what happens as the plant gets bigger and stronger.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27827


----------



## emydura (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm starting to get a big head so better post something else. This one caught my eye -



tcw said:


> DS2.9cm pouch width 2.9cm PT 1.6 X 75 buy from a friend.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2012)

I like Drorchid's Gemstone's Randschild a lot!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 10, 2012)

Tracey's Pleurothallis grobyi (http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27147&highlight=grobyi) got my attention enough for me to buy one from Ecuagenera. The little thing is pushing out spikes as I write.

Bob in Albany and Erythrone's Paph Nimit also got my attention and I tried to obtain one but was thwarted by CITES. I got a Paph Long Look instead.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 10, 2012)

I cannot decide between two posts so I decided to show both:

Firstly, a post by Stone showing his awesome Catt. percivaliana 'Summit x Splendens' http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26202






Secondly, a post by Brandon Tam showing his excellent Paph. Lady Isabel with three spikes: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26198


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 10, 2012)

I thought I'd grab the pics from the links in the previous posts and put them here.

Paphiopedilum Maria












Paphiopedilum Franz










Brassia verrucosa. 16 spikes





Paph Hsinying Franz (rothschildianum 'In-Charm' SM/TPS x Stoned Susan 'In-Charm'









TDT's Pleurothallis grobyi


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 10, 2012)

This really caught my eye.

Shiva's Phrag. klotzscheanum
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25034


----------



## abax (Dec 12, 2012)

Too lazy to post the link, but the helenae display posted by Martin (I think)
instantly set me on a hunt to acquire as many helenae as I could get my
greedy little hands on...three so far.


----------



## reivilos (Dec 16, 2012)

As for me, that would be:





http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7076/7379714008_6affe35dae_n.jpg
Ok, not on ST I think, but still!


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 18, 2012)

Still plenty of time to add to this thread. 



David's Paph philippinense var roebelinii


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 18, 2012)

This is from a discussion we had about Paph prices in Australia, every time I see these blooms, I wish I would have bid on the auction. Truly stunning


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 18, 2012)

rdlsreno,Ramon's

Paph. Pacific Rainbow 'Chimera' AM

This bloom has prompted me to venture into the world of standard Paphs. Stunning!


----------



## emydura (Dec 18, 2012)

Mick - here is the same clone from a few weeks ago. Not at its best as it is still recovering from being divided, but nice enough. It was beaten for Champion by the same owners Bulbophyllum phalaenopsis.


----------

